# Discus



## Livingf1t (Dec 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s2man (Nov 8, 2016)

Gorgeous. I've never done discus, but always loved them. Hmmm, I need some large, peaceful fish to make my danios and barbs school up. Large and peaceful don't often come in the same package. I'll have to do some research and see about fin nipping on discus or angel fish. It looks like you have a barb in there... 

That is a very thin layer of gravel over your soil. I like it. Nice tank.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

Beautiful. Is that a red turquoise on the right of the first photo?


----------



## Livingf1t (Dec 7, 2016)

s2man said:


> Gorgeous. I've never done discus, but always loved them. Hmmm, I need some large, peaceful fish to make my danios and barbs school up. Large and peaceful don't often come in the same package. I'll have to do some research and see about fin nipping on discus or angel fish. It looks like you have a barb in there...
> 
> That is a very thin layer of gravel over your soil. I like it. Nice tank.


Thank you, I have 7 barb in the tank, I was really hesitant about the discus but gave it a try with two and I love them so much I'm up to 6. I would love to get a 220 and just make it a stone and wood discus tank!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Livingf1t (Dec 7, 2016)

Axelrodi202 said:


> Beautiful. Is that a red turquoise on the right of the first photo?


Thank you, and yes it is, has to be my favorite fish in the tank, it's a female. She laid eggs a couple of months ago but the loaches got to them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s2man (Nov 8, 2016)

Nope, the angels and discus need warmer temps than my subtropical tank. I hope some paradise fish and a synodontis will be large enough to scare them into schools. : -)


----------



## Livingf1t (Dec 7, 2016)

s2man said:


> Nope, the angels and discus need warmer temps than my subtropical tank. I hope some paradise fish and a synodontis will be large enough to scare them into schools. : -)


I started mine at 84 degrees and have very slowly been dropping it down and everything seems to be very happy at 81 so far

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charrr89 (Jan 12, 2013)

Beautiful discus.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Livingf1t (Dec 7, 2016)

Charrr89 said:


> Beautiful discus..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you. I've added two more since those pictures

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salman (Sep 17, 2013)

Very nice discus and great shots.


----------



## Livingf1t (Dec 7, 2016)

salman said:


> Very nice discus and great shots.


Thabk you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CadyMai (Aug 2, 2020)

Those are beeautiful discus!


----------



## Pablos (Mar 12, 2021)

Those are mine discus. Not so heavily planted, but there is something to care about.


----------

